

Git User's Survey 2010 - avar
https://www.survs.com/survey/MUPYR8UJ4B

======
ithkuil
I learned a lot of things from this survey, I didn't know about some of the
listed features and listed tools. I read the manual and searched the web for
tools a lot of time ago, so I guess there are many new things out there.

------
jrmxrf
I think people who use git don't like wasting time and typing a lot. I hardly
imagine a lot of them filling out such a long questionnaire.

~~~
brazzy
I'd say that _every single person out there_ who uses git likes wasting time
and typing a lot, because that's basically what programming is.

~~~
jrmxrf
It obviously depends on used tools, technology and programmer's attitude. I'm
glad I'm not in the same situation as you.

PS. I just cannot resist to guess - are yeu a java guy?

~~~
ithkuil
I cannot resist too: java guys nowadays autocomplete everything with eclipse

~~~
jrmxrf
True, which proves that coders are lazy, and don't like typing a lot.

